# one of my favorites:crude Townsend's



## bearswede (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm partial to this early Townsend's "II" variant...

 Ron


----------



## BRIAN S. (Nov 14, 2004)

Very Nice Ron !  A wonderfully crude and rare mold variant. 
 Thanks for sharing your pics , Brian


----------



## Carmo (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi
 I collect Aussie Sars, wish we had one like that.
 carmo


----------



## idigjars (Dec 25, 2004)

Awesome pic


----------



## bearswede (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks, Paul... It's an awesome piece of glass!!!

 Speaking of awesome... You've got to hold the record for most uninterupted responses in a row to the forum... Now THAT'S awesome!!!

 Happy Holidays!!!


 Ron

 PS... sorry I broke you're string


----------



## portland med. man (Mar 11, 2005)

nice piece thanks for sharng the pic wish i had one......


----------

